# Spayed cat doesn't mind head cone and not eating much. OK?



## TomBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2008)

I got my cat spayed Wednesday morning and got her back about 1pm. Right off the bat, she tried to get her head cone (Elizabethian collar) off and she was successful because it wasn't put on very well. I got some soft cord and some duct tape and got it on good and she stopped trying to get it off. Now, a day and a half later, she seems to be so content with the head cone that I'm a little concerned. She doesn't seem to mind it at all. I wonder if she's just tired and needing extra rest because of the surgery, or maybe she trusts me or both. 

It seems kind of odd though. I almost wish she was trying to get it off so I would know she's feeling strong and healthy. She has been active at times and follows me around the house as usual when I move about. I cut the cone back a little also from the way it was so it's not hugely oversized on her head and she seemed to like it better after that. Does this seem normal?

As far as food, I just gave her a little bitty bit to eat the next day Thursday midday when I had something to eat. She almost always likes to eat when I do, and often doesn't look for food if she doesn't see me eating. She seemed happy with just a little bit of food. As it happens, I haven't eaten anything the rest of the day and she hasn't made a fuss for any food. I suppose this is OK. Do cats sometimes not have much appitite after spaying and for how long?

[attachment=0:sgm874hn]_20081002_3182.jpg[/attachment:sgm874hn]Kringle Conehead


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She's resigned herself to the collar and the lower level of activity is because of it. The reduced appetite may be because of the anesthesia and also the collar. Have you tried taking the collar off at meal time? 

To be honest, I've never used a collar after spaying and they really didn't bother the incision.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Poor puss-cat - but she does look cute in the customized head cone.
I odn't know if you should be worried that she hasn't tried to get it off. Maybe she's just a pretty tolerant cat.

As for the loss of appetite - I think the effects of the anasthetic can make them feel a bit queasy. We were adivsed by our vet to give Jimmy finely chopped boiled chicken or fish for a 24-48 hrs after an anasthetic. 
So if your kitty had her op on Weds she should be feeling better soon.

good luck
seashell


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't tried to take the collar off at mealtime because it is tied and taped on and I figured she shouldn't be eating a lot and I cut it back enough where she can get to the food, albiet barely. I cut it back a little more this morning too and took that piece of white tape off. From internet search I've been reading a lot of people don't seem to bother with the collar. The ASPCA Mobile Clinic people where I took her very strongly emphasize to leave it on for 7-10 days. They give out mulitple paper documents with instructions about this. Maybe it's because they're not always around and not set up for repeat visits so they want to make sure there are no problems. A regular vet is always available for repeat visits and happy to have their customers come back in. 

As for eating, I gave her a bit more dry food this morning and she scarfed it up in record time, but didn't ask me for more when she finished it. But I didn't eat and she usually doesn't look for food unless I have some. It seems her appitite is back so that's good. I figured I'd increase the size of her meals gradually so she doesn't use up a lot of energy digesting when it's better spent on healing.


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

I just got my cat spayed. My vet didn't give me a cone, just told me to watch her to that she doesn't "pick" at it, but she been bathing it. Eva was normal the 1st day, maybe over did it, then became a bit inactive until today (she got spayed Monday). She wasn't eating as much either. Offer some treats if she likes something, temptations, pounce or something.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2008)

Today (2nd day after spay) Kringle is eating more, so that's good. She seems to be a bit more active now too and seems to be doing pretty well. I'm feeding her more but still a lot less than her usual full ration as I think it might be better to make sure she doesn't eat too much. 

I still have the cone on but I cut it back a little more. She hasn't tried to lick the incision at all that I've seen. The info sheets and advice the spay nurse gave me are so adament about having the cone on for at least 7 days that I'm reluctant to take it off. It seems like a lot of people don't even use them at all though. 

Kringle also made a little attempt to get it off her head at one point today. That's a good sign I think as I take it to mean she's getting more alert and feeling better and stronger. When she didn't seem to mind it all it seemed to me like she was probably a little groggy or in some pain or feeling too tired to bother with it.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

My cat didn't come home with an Elizabethan collar when she got spayed, but she started picking at her stitches, so I had to get a collar in the end anyway!


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2008)

Kringle seemed so uninterested in trying to get at the incision that I cut the collar back a little more on Saturday. Oddly, then she started trying to get it off. It was as if when it was bigger, she didn't think it was possible and didn't bother. Since she hadn't shown any inclination to try to lick the incision, I decided to take a chance and take the collar off. I haven't seen her licking the incision at all since. It even seems a little odd that she hasn't as she starting licking her fur in a bunch of other places as she usually does as her regular grooming. I wonder if she knew she leave the incision area alone for know. It seems like she did.

Oh, and she's eating fine now. I'm still keeping her meals on the small side, but gradually increasing the amount. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

